# Opus X Double Corona Cigar Review - Excellent Smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Great cigar with a fantastic burn and full body. Great looking from the moment you open the humidor to the last puff. Is any cigar worth $30 a stic...

Read the full review here: Opus X Double Corona Cigar Review - Excellent Smoke


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I agree Jon,,,,this is one of the better cigars in my opinion but I like the Reserve a bit better. Hope you didn't pay $30 for that stick as you are right down the road from Palm Beach Gardens where they have a B&M called Sabor Havana off of PGA West that sells Opus cigars for almost MSRP. When you are in the area stop by and grab a few.


----------

